# BGEN Thompson's Four AFG Myths



## The Bread Guy (27 Mar 2009)

From the _McGill Daily_:


> The McGill Daily: What are the main myths that Canadians hold about the mission?
> 
> Denis Thompson: I’d say there are four myths. The first is that *the security situation is in a downward spiral*, which it is not. What I’m suggesting is that people’s perceptions have dropped off. *The situation isn’t in a downward spiral because (Afghans) aren’t actively supporting the (Taliban).*
> 
> ...



_More on link_


----------



## McG (27 Mar 2009)

> Goal not to crush Taliban
> The Edmonton Sun
> 26 Mar 08
> 
> ...


----------



## leroi (1 Apr 2009)

What an amazing guy!

He commands in theatre, returns to Canada, proceeds to de-mystify the Canadian public, sets straight some wayward news editors and basically does both the politician's and the MSM's work for them by accurately, clearly, eloquently reporting what's really going on in Afghanistan.  :nod:

I know one place in Canada that's still able to produce excellent leaders!


----------

